

Happy 20th Anniversary Qt - reddotX
http://blog.qt.io/blog/2015/05/20/happy-20th-anniversary-qt/

======
jdreaver
Qt has been indispensable to my daily work. When I first started my current
job, I had to convince my boss that we should transition from C# to PyQt (and
also the rest of the Python ecosystem, which is awesome because we do
commercial scientific computing). Mixing Python and Qt has been great for
productivity, as you can imagine. There is also a great Python visualization
ecosystem based on PyQt/PySide including pyqtgraph and vispy. Lastly, the
documentation is absolutely outstanding, and the community is very active.

A project I have been wanting to start is to use Qt as a substrate for a
(functional) reactive programming framework in Haskell or Python. The Haskell
lib could be based on any current FRP implementation, and the Python lib could
be based on RxPY [1].

One thing I would change in Qt would be the Model/View system. I try to use a
strict Model-View-Presenter approach, but since we have millions of rows in
our tables we have to use Qt's Models/Views instead of controlling all view
behavior ourselves. It would be nice to have performant views easily while
using a different API, instead of being forced to use the QAbstractItemModel
API.

Congrats Qt project, and thanks for the hard work!

[1] [https://github.com/ReactiveX/RxPY](https://github.com/ReactiveX/RxPY)

~~~
oever
I've also been using Qt for a long time and I've seen it go from Qt 1 to Qt 5.
KDE is desktop of choice and would look very different today without Qt. If
there was no Qt, there'd probably be no KDE and hence no GNOME and GTK.

Using Qt in a FRP fashion would indeed be wonderful. My (slightly uninformed)
vote goes to a binding of Reflex (i.e. Haskell) to Qt.

------
bobdvb
We've been using Qt as a core part of our product but increasingly it is
looking more difficult to justify. Most of our customers don't want it and it
adds constraints that could be hurting us. Add to that the exotic licensing
model and I don't know how sustainable it is.

------
bondia
Qt is awesome! \o/

